# Back to school



## CassMary (Apr 11, 2017)

Is it just me that when back to school comes around that I literally get sick to my stomach about going back and what will happen


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I would feel like throwing up when I'm showering during the first few days.


----------



## CassMary (Apr 11, 2017)

I get so bad that I accidentally make myself sick and end up staying home sick the first day but it just makes the stress worse


----------



## Potatomaster (Jun 18, 2017)

Strangely enough I can't wait for school to start again. Though in my case it's an entirely different school im going to which I see as my only opportunity to make some RL friends.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Yeah no thanks college. I just want to enjoy my home comforts.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Back-to-school time was the worst.

Makes me shudder just thinking about it.


----------



## CassMary (Apr 11, 2017)

I start tomorrow morning and i have been dreading it so much that i have come out in hives all over my back but mum and doctor said that i am ok to go to school anyway. Having hives all over me makes me even more stressed out as to what people will think and i am dreading the fact that i will most likely be bullied form the first day on


----------



## CassMary (Apr 11, 2017)

It is weird though i get the verbal bullying and the mental bullying but i also get bullied on a daily basis at school. But it is not the kind of bullying you would expect I suffer from servre asthma and have done my whole life when i was in year 7 the boys in my year found out and ever since then they will deliberately spray deodorant or something similar to cause me to have an asthma attack one of my asthma attacks caused by the boy's and their deodorant caused me to pass out and get taken by ambulance to the hospital where i was treated for 10 after the incident for the asthma attack


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Used to feel that way, Hs suxs


----------



## DEBEAUX (Oct 2, 2017)

English lessons are fun!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

School is the worst thing that has happened in my life. Specially elementary school.
It gradually got better and better.
I mean even in high school I hated school with the strongest passion, but at least it was hate and it was because they enslaved me and I had to either be in school or do school work.
But in elementary school, and specially the first two years of the elementary school, it was pure terror. Pure dark cold terror.


----------



## raph (Oct 7, 2017)

*LAURENT Raphaël 4°4*

Last summer, we visited the Puy du Fou. This park is in the Vandée. We saw knights, flying birds&#8230; 
We visited eigtheenth an nineteenth century villages. It was instructive and interesting. My family and I slept in Cholet. We went in Bretagne meet my mother's friend. After we went in the Bourgogne, at my grand father's house.

My aunt, my uncle and my cousins went in my family's housefor three days. We went to the beach and we swam. The ocean's water was cold. We walked around the Marais d'Orx.

This year, I will work a lot to have good marks. I will train on Wednesdays and on Fridays every week to win my footballs games. I won't take detentions or observations


----------



## ellande (Oct 7, 2017)

Last summer ,I swam every day at the swiming-pool of peyrehorade ,with my swim-club for the competition of the week. The objective was the competition of AQUITAINE fot me and the competition of FRANCE for my sister and she was champion of france to the 200 meters backstroke so I was very happy . 

Before back to scholl Iwas anxious for my class but after I'm very glad.

For this year I will work a lot to have good marks. I will train a lot to try win a triathlon .


----------



## kimvalax (Oct 9, 2017)

*this is back to school*

Hello this the back to school I am very disappointed because the summer this is end.
My objective are I not very word and I not mark in under medium and hanging my summer I do a park of aquatic goodbye


----------



## Matteoo Lts (Oct 8, 2017)

Last summer I went to a Total Wipeout and I played video games and at the school I received a pc(personal computer)


----------



## paulHeliez (Oct 12, 2017)

During my summer holidays, I went to Bourgogne to visit wine cellars, I drank wine but I did not like it. My family and I were in a very beautiful house. We visited a lot of very big castles. I like castles. After we went to my grandparents, I was excited. I’m not happy to go back to school because I prefer summer holidays but I’m happy to go back because I’m gonna see my friends again and I’m gonna meet new people. This year, I will learn a lot to have goods marks.


----------

